# Desert Ashes



## Matzos (Jul 25, 2005)

British and Australian soldiers serving together in the Multinational Division South Eastern area of Iraq were thrashing it out in 50 degree heat in an alternative Ashes series in honour of national pride.

Due to operational constraints each of the five matches will be played for one day only and be just 25 overs per team. The matches will be played on the first day of each test and the captains will walk out to the mat covered concrete at Camp Smitty in Al Samawah to take the coin toss at the same time as Michael Vaughan and Ricky Ponting walk out onto the test grounds in the UK.















However, the final score in the first test was...
*Australia 6 for 221* whilst *England were all out for 102.*
*It seems that mad dogs and Englishmen get out in the midday* *sun.*


----------



## rotorwash (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't know anything about the game, being a Yank and all, but if the bowler is throwing at the wicket nearest the camera, are the water bottles safe behind the wicket?  Maybe they know something about the bowler.


----------



## Matzos (Jul 28, 2005)

rotorwash said:
			
		

> Maybe they know something about the bowler.


LOL  at one match I was playing, we even put our beer behind the sumps and it was safe. You get to know how good the bowlers were, so you moved your drink when you had too.


----------

